# looking for a DTG Fulfilment company in the USA or Europe



## govy (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to find a DTG company that can deal with my design requirement.

my design is only 1 color, white, and has transparency in it.

here is a small detail of the design: [media]https://farm1.staticflickr.com/564/20369883995_0bcec1b9da_o.png[/media]

I understand it's possible to do transparency in DTG, right ?

also, I would like to have my white lines as sharp as possible.

any recommendation ?


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Difficult to tell as that image is small but if you're printing on dark garments then yes you need your image to have a transparent background to it


----------



## govy (Aug 7, 2015)

no I'm not talking about a transparent background. but transparency in the white lines (to give a gradient effect) it's what is pictured in the image


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Right, the image link is pretty small but yes DTG should be able to do it as long as your artwork is good quality


----------



## govy (Aug 7, 2015)

well the image is just a detail to show the thickness of the lines and the transparency


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Well we can print it I would imagine


----------



## govy (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been told it's very tricky because only my design is only in white and it's hard to do gradient with white ink ?


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Well we'd have to see a better version of the image


----------

